# Heads up....



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thought I'd share with you guys. I was playing around on a shake down trip last weekend in Port A. I saw several different pods rolling off the end of the north and the south. I had one on for about three jumps on a live shad.I was not there to fish but it was fun. Good luck.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*O for 1... It Counts!*

Good Report... thanks for sharing.


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

*Shad bait fish*

Where do you find your shad? I fish CC, Port A and Rockport areas but I am dying to find some tarpon.

Thanks for the help,
Mark


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

castnetted next jetties in port a


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up... As soon as the wind relaxes a little. I will take a peak up here.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

You mean the POC jetties right?


----------

